# CVA Optima V2 ML Pistol Need Help



## buttplate (Nov 25, 2017)

I bought my Optima pistol last year. I tried to get good with it using iron sights, no luck. 

This year I sprung for a Sig Romeo5 red dot, not a cheap one. The results improved but still have an occasional wild round.

I carried it Saturday in hopes to take a doe or hog. I did get a chance at a hog. It was about 40 yards and a clean miss. It was a head on shot so it did not need to be far off to miss.

I am using Blackhorn 209 with Federal Premium projectiles but not happy with results. 

Does anyone use this pistol with consistent accuracy and results. I am wide open to suggestions and would like to enjoy taking game with my V2.


----------



## fishtail (Nov 26, 2017)

A few questions.
How many grains of Blackhorn?
Are you using the Blackhorn breechplug?
Are you using a bullet seater specific for that bullet?

I will tell you with these type of firearms, without being on a bench rest it is almost impossible to stay on target past 35 yards.
The red dot sight hides this fact, it is extremely evident if it was scoped. I have  Scout pistol with a scope and an Optima pistol with a red dot.
I have tried to stabilize them with bipods, confederate slings, arm rests, etc. 
By supporting the front and rear of the gun, it's the only thing that helps with this problem.


----------



## buttplate (Nov 27, 2017)

I am on my cell but let me try to answer:

A few questions. 
How many grains of Blackhorn? 90gr
Are you using the Blackhorn breechplug? Yes, ordered from CVA and marked.
Are you using a bullet seater specific for that bullet? What is a bullet seater? I am using a bullet starter and the ramrod that came from CVA. Where do you get a bullet specific seater?

Thanks for the reply. I am open to all suggestions. I hate missing that pig. I was propping but on my knee and the shot was somewhat rushed so I hope it goes better next try.


----------



## fishtail (Nov 27, 2017)

Some possibilities:
It's hard to say if 90gr might be excessive for this 14" barrel. Some of it might not be burning before it gets pushed out the barrel, possibly causing erratic velocities and/or poor grouping.
The bullet you are using might be easily damaged by a conventional bullet starter. A bullet seater that fits the shape of the nose of that bullet may be necessary. I think it was PowerBelt that also had this problem and addressed it by making a seater specifically for their bullet. Being Federal makes that bullet, you would think they would sell the starter for it.

Best I remember, I'm getting 3" groups at 100 yards with a 45cal 262gr cast bullet/sabot and 85gr of Blackhorn with my 3moa dot. This was from a shooting bag on a bench.


----------



## buttplate (Nov 27, 2017)

Thanks Fishtail, good information. Was the 3" group @ 100 yards with a pistol or .45 cal rifle? 

I had not considered unburned powder causing an issue, more is not always better. I could move to a lower powder charge with a lighter projectile. NOW, how much and which projectile????

Unburned powder, why didn't I think of that?!!!

I heed some more input form GON members who have a good load for their CVA Optima Pistol.


----------



## fishtail (Nov 27, 2017)

This is the pistol and sight.


----------



## buttplate (Nov 27, 2017)

Looks very good. 

I am going to reduce my powder charge and bullet weight to check accuracy.


----------



## Apex Predator (Dec 1, 2017)

Two 50 grain Pyrodex or 777 with a 250 grain TC Shockwave or SST is super accurate for me.


----------



## buttplate (Dec 1, 2017)

*Thank you*

Thank you Apex. I really want to shoot something with it this year.


----------



## rwg (Dec 7, 2017)

I'm using 90 grain (volume) of Blackhorn 209 with a Hornady 44 cal 240 grain XTP in a Harvester green sabot. I have an older T/C 2.5x7 scope mounted and it's very accurate for me. I get an average of 1500 fps through the chronograph.


----------



## buttplate (May 30, 2018)

I am bringing this thread back to life cause I still have not kilt anything with my hand cannon. I will be retiring in September so I plan to do more hunting than ever before. Did anyone work up a load last season that really worked well for you? I had one shot at a hog and rushed it so I can not blame that on the gun, load or bullet.


----------



## snake reaper (Aug 12, 2018)

75 grains of blackhorn 209 .with the blackhorn breech plug , harvester sabots and Hornady  250 grain 45 cal pistol bullets. With that load can ring a 8 in steal plate all day long at 120 yards and i am getting 1487 fps and 10 feet from muzzle. Mine shoot better than i can.


----------



## lagrangedave (Aug 12, 2018)

Apex Predator said:


> Two 50 grain Pyrodex or 777 with a 250 grain TC Shockwave or SST is super accurate for me.


I did that with a cheap 4x scope and bloodied my head nose and lips. And broke my ram rod.


----------

